# Daniel Featley and the use of the scholastic method at the Westminster Assembly



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 29, 2020)

In his speech before the Westminster Assembly on the imputation of Christ's active and passive obedience, Daniel Featley was not embarrassed about employing the scholastic method:

But to leave all rhetorical expressions, and handle this subtle question logically and scholastically.

Daniel Featley, _Sacra nemesis, The Levite’s scourge, or, Mercurius disciplined. Also diverse remarkable disputes and resolved in the Assembly of Divines related, episcopacy asserted, truth righted, innocency vindicated against detraction _(Oxford: Leonard Lichfield, 1644), p. 23.


----------

